# 3 rib zephyr long tank



## RJWess (Jan 10, 2013)

Looking to buy a 3 rib dayton huffman tank. Please pm.


----------



## aasmitty757 (Jan 10, 2013)

Pm sent.....


----------



## RJWess (Jan 13, 2013)

still looking


----------



## aasmitty757 (Jan 15, 2013)

The tank I had available is sold.


----------



## RJWess (Jan 16, 2013)

aasmitty757 said:


> The tank I had available is sold.




Thanks Kim


----------



## hemat (Jun 21, 2013)

did you find it yet?


----------



## RJWess (Jun 21, 2013)

hemat said:


> did you find it yet?




Sent you a PM about the tank.
Thanks


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm looking for one of these as well so please send any sloppy seconds you decide to pass on my way.  Thanks -Chris


----------



## Oldnut (Jun 21, 2013)

*3 rib tank*

Ill take one been looking---------


----------

